# IUI - No AF!!!



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I am waiting to start a cycle of iui but there is no sign of af. I am now day 69 and still nothing. I have had 2 scans that have shown a cyst and have been told each time 'just to wait and see'! I know that this is the best thing to do but do you have any idea how long they will just 'wait and see'? 

If they do anything what are they likely to do and how will it make me feel?

I'm getting really fed up of waiting now


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Dont worry sweetheart I am still waiting for mine and am approx on the same cd as you!! my Dr has informed me that my body will inform us once it is ready to start again, they can give you a jab of provera to bring it on, however some clinics prefer to let nature take its on course.

Sorry if this hasnt helped much 

xxxxxxxx


----------

